# What is a good t5ho ballast?



## joseph13 (Apr 1, 2013)

I had built a light to go over my aquarium about a year ago. Ran good up to a couple of months ago when that power surge burned out the ballast. Now I thinking of just replacing the ballast. Any ideas on a good 54w ballast that is reliable enough to go back into the aquarium light?

Side note: My tanks looks kinda depressing with the plants gone. They died after a month with out the light.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

If you want to stay with fluorescent lamps, they should take an electronic ballast. It saves a lot of energy. But every 2 years must be replaced the tubes. Usually you do not notice that they are no longer so bright. But the plants know it. Eventually, it then goes to LED.


----------

